# how do you clean out mealworms?



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

im trying to bree mealworms and my remaining mealworms STINK!!!! how do i clean them out...can i wash them and dry them on some paper towl or is that just stupid?


----------



## CT1974 (Mar 29, 2007)

I think it might be the substrate they are living in which smells more than they do - it's bound to whiff after a while. Just put them in a new container with new bran etc and they should smell of nothing again before you know it!


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

ok, its just thge worms have the stuff stuck to them too as its seemed to of got a bit damp. can i wash the worms or will that kill them?


----------



## CT1974 (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm not sure washing them is the best idea - the other day I thought I'd try and get the vit powder to stick better by wetting the mealies a bit first, and they died very quickly!!!!!!!!!!!

Maybe the stuff that is stuck to them will come off if they are in new bran and when they shed next time??


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

sive them!

You can rinse them under running warm (baby warm) water, but remember to dry them with kitchen towl after. 

The "substrate" is 9 times out of 10 a sand like thing, that binds easily when wet. 

This in fact is mealworm POO:

Dan


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

mmmm, lovely, ok, i need to go buy a sieve now and that will be my mission later today


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

you can sieve them out of the sustrate, the poo will fall through.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

lol....
OR
just get a sheet of newspaper and tip contents onto it.
put new substrate in a container.
pick worms out of bundle and put in the new container with the clean substrate in.
there shouldnt be anything stuck to the worms themselves... if so then u have it way too damp... what are u doin to wet the substrate so much?


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

i havent done anything to wet it, it just got condensation on the sides alot, i dont know why, i wipe it off but it always come back and i dont put the lid on the box i just rest it on top so i dont know why that happens


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

ah ok, what do u use as substrate? it might be that whatever u put in there for moisture is in direct contact with the substrate and is a little bit juicy...dont use cucumber or tomatoes for this reason.


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

i use bug grub for substrate and i give them bits of carrot, potato and sometimes pepper


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

hmm ok.. i dunno then, maybe smaller pieces of veg at once..what they will get through in half a day for instance.
or place it on a bit of paper in the tub instead of directly on the bug grub.

Good luck.


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

cool, ill try that.


----------



## CT1974 (Mar 29, 2007)

I put my little bits of veg on the lids of the tubs that waxworms come in and place it in the corner - seems to stop the substrate getting damp, and makes it easier to remove the old stuff each day.


----------

